# Hoofdkaas in Belgisch Nederlands



## eno2

Hallo,

Kopvlees is BE maar DVD zegt dat het 'niet algemeen' is.

Wat zeggen Vlamingen dan nog allemaal zo wel  voor  kopvlees?

Dank

Het schiet me nu te binnen dat het woord dat we gebruikten in West Vlaanderen niet kopvlees was, maar hoofdvlees.
Hoofdvlees staat wel in Van Dale en schijnt algemeen Nederlands te zijn!



> hoofdvlees hoofd·vlees zelfstandig naamwoord • het • g.mv. 1 vlees van het hoofd van geslachte dieren, m.n. als voedsel, de grondstof voor hoofdkaas ~ kopvlees



Ik had deze variaties en combinaties van hoofd*kop*vlees*kaas* nooit meer nodig sinds ik (al bijna 30) jaar geen vlees meer eet.


----------



## petoe

Enkele varianten:
Het Vlaams woordenboek » kop

Hier bij de lokale slager is het 'geperste kop'.


----------



## Peterdg

Andere mogelijkheid: preskop.


----------



## eno2

Ja, Preskop en geperste kop. En ook Kip Kap. Het komt allemaal een beetje terug, vooral op mijn netvlies.


----------



## Peterdg

Het is hier eigenlijk geen culinair forum, maar toch:

Wat op jouw foto staat heet bij ons "kalfskop" (wordt nu ook van vakenskop gemaakt). Geperste kop of preskop is gelijkaardig, maar bevat niet zulke grote stukken vlees. KipKap is iets heel anders en wordt gemaakt van poten, oren en de staart van varkens. Dat vlees wordt eerste gekookt in een bouillon (met flink wat azijn), de beenderen worden verwijderd en dan wordt het vlees vermalen. Dat wordt dan in een pot gestort en afgekoeld. In principe is het niet nodig hier gelatine bij te voegen (wat wel gebeurt bij kalfskop en preskop) omdat de poten en de oren genoeg eigen gelatine bevatten om het ding te laten opstijven.


----------



## eno2

Ah. (En veganistisch geïnspireerd: bah). Ik ben alleen bekend met hoofdvlees en vond dat de afbeelding  zeer goed leek op wat ik tegen mijn goesting in mijn jeugd moest eten. Nu je 't zegt, de stukken vlees waren kleiner. De termen kip kap , gepreste kop en perskop waren 'Google synoniemen' gevonden op de zoekterm 'hoofdkaas' 



> Er bestaan tal van varianten, ook in de benaming, zoals: hoofdvlees of preskop (Vlaanderen), kopvlees (informeler), frut, zure zult, varkenskop, kipkap (Zuid-Limburg), geperste kop, ....


Hoofdkaas (gerecht) - Wikipedia
,


----------



## bibibiben

_Zure zult _maakt iets wakker in me. Een vreselijk broodbeleg. Anno 2018 bestaat het vast nog wel, maar ik betwijfel of het nog steeds in de top-10 van vleeswaren staat. Het neutrale _hoofdkaas _werd niet gebruikt in de contreien waar ik groot ben geworden. Het is voor mij een typisch woordenboekwoord.


----------



## eno2

Bedankt allen.


----------

